# Lady Jayne Freeze Mark D1 1J



## karsteine (4 January 2014)

I parted with Lady just over 2 years ago, i owned her for a little over 5 years ago but a huge change in my life forced my hand to part with her.
I lost contact with the person (who is in Northamptonshire) who now has her and have been wondering how she is getting on, she'll be coming up 19 now.
16hh Chestnut mare, blaze, Stocking on right back leg and small sock on left back leg, rug scar on top of wither point she also has a small white mark under her belly area.
Freeze marked D1 1J, she is a quirky mare on the ground will take a mile out of you if given the chance, but ridden she's very much a look after you type.
I miss her very much and hoping someone here will know her as would love to hear how she's getting on etc.


----------



## karsteine (5 January 2014)

Just bumping as hoping someone in Northampton will recognise her.


----------



## JoG (14 January 2014)

I'm afraid I don't know where your horse is now but I was wondering if you knew her breeding as I think I met her as a foal....hope you do find her


----------



## karsteine (14 January 2014)

JoG said:



			I'm afraid I don't know where your horse is now but I was wondering if you knew her breeding as I think I met her as a foal....hope you do find her 

Click to expand...

Her passport had her as a TB x , and thank you i have my fingers crossed that someone recognises her.


----------



## JoG (14 January 2014)

Probably not the same mare then as the one I knew was by a hannoverian out of a dales type....very similar look and age though!


----------



## hellspells (15 January 2014)

I'm sorry I don't know her whereabouts. But, was she born in Berkshire by any chance? 

If so I think I may have owned her dam.


----------



## karsteine (15 January 2014)

hellspells said:



			I'm sorry I don't know her whereabouts. But, was she born in Berkshire by any chance? 

If so I think I may have owned her dam.
		
Click to expand...

Her passport didnt give much away, but the only entry was from Derbyshire.


----------



## karsteine (20 January 2014)

Anyone else? i can add more photos if needs be


----------



## AngieandBen (20 January 2014)

For some reason I recall someone from Bozeat had a  horse called Lady?  I'm sure they were on the Trotonline forum? can't think who they were though.  I will ask a friend of mine as she kept her horse there too.


----------



## karsteine (20 January 2014)

AngieandBen said:



			For some reason I recall someone from Bozeat had a  horse called Lady?  I'm sure they were on the Trotonline forum? can't think who they were though.  I will ask a friend of mine as she kept her horse there too.
		
Click to expand...

That would be me  i had lady there for a little while Glebe farm to be exact my avatar is taken at that yard and i am a member of TO.


----------



## karsteine (26 January 2014)

Bump.


----------



## karsteine (6 February 2014)

More photo's see if anyone may have seen her.....she was last in Northampton













I last competed her at Glebe farm EC Wellingborough, and brought her back to Dallington grange farm New Duston Northampton.


----------



## Sparkles (24 May 2014)

I do! Trying to contact you on preloved so googled as well. Pm me. She's fine!


----------



## STRIKER (24 May 2014)

Well done christmasparkles


----------

